# Enlarging spectrum of prion-like diseases



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Greetings Michigan Hunters,


I thought some of you might find this interesting. With CWD and other TSE mutating into different strains in different species, and the fact that when this happened with BSE in cattle, in some cases the mutation of atypical BSE was much more virulent, and the pathology was very very similar to sporadic CJD, not nvCJD, and the fact that that in recent studies, cervid PrPSc, upon strain adaptation by serial passages in vitro or in cervid transgenic mice, is capable of converting human PrPC to produce PrPSc with unique biochemical properties, likely representing a new human prion strain. also, we know now that there is two documented different strains of CWD to date, maybe, probably even more. the fact that CWD can move horizontally with ease, my concerns for the cattle population and humans from CWD have mounted, especially via the horizontal or environmental transmission factor, and the potential for human transmission from CWD and atypical BSE, this all would be our worse nightmare. SO, in a recent paper from Colby, Prusiner et al, I repeated my concerns, and disputed some figures in transmission studies from CWD to cattle. I did this via commenting to the journal and disputing there figures of the Authors, instead of emailing to them privately. to my surprise, i got a very kind reply posted below for anyone interested. ...


Wednesday, January 5, 2011

ENLARGING SPECTRUM OF PRION-LIKE DISEASES Prusiner Colby et al 2011

Prions

David W. Colby1,* and Stanley B. Prusiner1,2

http://cshperspectives.cshlp.org/content/3/1/a006833.full.pdf+html


----- Original Message -----

From: David Colby

To: [email protected]

Cc: [email protected]

Sent: Tuesday, March 01, 2011 8:25 AM

Subject: Re: FW: re-Prions David W. Colby1,* and Stanley B. Prusiner1,2 + Author Affiliations

Dear Terry Singeltary,

Thank you for your correspondence regarding the review article Stanley Prusiner and I recently wrote for Cold Spring Harbor Perspectives. Dr. Prusiner asked that I reply to your message due to his busy schedule. We agree that the transmission of CWD prions to beef livestock would be a troubling development and assessing that risk is important. In our article, we cite a peer-reviewed publication reporting confirmed cases of laboratory transmission based on stringent criteria. The less stringent criteria for transmission described in the abstract you refer to lead to the discrepancy between your numbers and ours and thus the interpretation of the transmission rate. We stand by our assessment of the literature--namely that the transmission rate of CWD to bovines appears relatively low, but we recognize that even a low transmission rate could have important implications for public health and we thank you for bringing attention to this matter.

Warm Regards, David Colby

--

David Colby, PhDAssistant ProfessorDepartment of Chemical EngineeringUniversity of Delaware


====================END...TSS==============



re-ENLARGING SPECTRUM OF PRION-LIKE DISEASES Prusiner Colby et al 2011 Prions

CWD to cattle figures CORRECTION

Greetings,

I believe the statement and quote below is incorrect ;

"CWD has been transmitted to cattle after intracerebral inoculation, although the infection rate was low (4 of 13 animals [Hamir et al. 2001]). This finding raised concerns that CWD prions might be transmitted to cattle grazing in contaminated pastures."

Please see ;

Within 26 months post inoculation, 12 inoculated animals had lost weight, revealed abnormal clinical signs, and were euthanatized. Laboratory tests revealed the presence of a unique pattern of the disease agent in tissues of these animals. These findings demonstrate that when CWD is directly inoculated into the brain of cattle, 86% of inoculated cattle develop clinical signs of the disease.

http://www.ars.usda.gov/research/publications/publications.htm?seq_no_115=194089



" although the infection rate was low (4 of 13 animals [Hamir et al. 2001]). "


shouldn't this be corrected, 86% is NOT a low rate. ...

kindest regards,

Terry S. Singeltary Sr. P.O. Box 42 Bacliff, Texas USA 77518

Thank you!

Thanks so much for your updates/comments. We intend to publish as rapidly as possible all updates/comments that contribute substantially to the topic under discussion.

http://cshperspectives.cshlp.org/letters/submit



please see full text of my submission here ;


Wednesday, January 5, 2011

ENLARGING SPECTRUM OF PRION-LIKE DISEASES Prusiner Colby et al 2011

Prions

David W. Colby1,* and Stanley B. Prusiner1,2


http://betaamyloidcjd.blogspot.com/2011/01/enlarging-spectrum-of-prion-like.html


kind regards, terry


----------

